# Diagrama de amplificador Radson 400 Musb/Sd-n



## kajiwara (Feb 12, 2019)

Buen día a todos , solicito su ayuda para éste amplificador ya que tiene algunos elementos  quemados de la tarjeta del amplificador , gracias .

Diagrama de amplificador Radson 400 Musb/Sd-n


----------



## Evanescence (Feb 22, 2019)

Hola, a ver si te sirve este


----------



## kajiwara (Feb 22, 2019)

es perfecto mil gracias


----------

